# Johann Sebastian Bach: Goldberg Variations



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Angela Hewitt
Johann Sebastian Bach: Goldberg Variations

Release Date September 30, 2016
Duration01:21:56
Genre
Classical
Styles
Keyboard
Recording DateDecember 14, 2015 - December 17, 2015
Recording Location
Christuskirche, Firlstraße, Berlin-Oberschöneweide


----------

